# hintergrund unschärfe



## martin16 (15. März 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen!
Ich habe da ein kleines Problem.. 
Und zwar wie kann ich bei einem Bild nur den Hintergrund unscharf machen
Bei mir wird immer nur das ganze Bild unscharf..
Kann man da nichts machen?
Würde mich um hilfe sehr freuen!
Danke im vorraus!


----------



## extracuriosity (15. März 2005)

Indem du das, was nicht unscharf werden sollst mit einer weichen Auswahlkante markierst und die Auswahl invertierst. Dann den Weichzeichner deiner Wahl anwenden.


----------



## Philip Kurz (15. März 2005)

Stichwort "Maske"

Dubliziere deine Ebene und wende dann den Gaußschen Weichzeichner an. Nun fügst du dem unscharfen Dublikat eine Maske hinzu und füllst mit einem schwarzen Pinsel die Bereiche, die weiterhin scharf bleiben sollen 

/edit

... tooooo slow ...


----------

